# After Basic Training



## JacJac (3 Jan 2012)

Hello, I am interested in joining the Canadian Army but am unsure what happens after basic training. Will I be deployed? Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jan 2012)

Yup...straight to the front.


----------



## JacJac (3 Jan 2012)

Thank you very much, I appreciate the quick response.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jan 2012)

You are welcome, good luck.


----------



## jeffb (3 Jan 2012)

He was being sarcastic. No, you will not be deployed right after basic training. There are several other courses you will have to be successful on in order to be employed in a "deployable" position. There are numerous threads on this and it is trade specific. 

We are not in the business of taking barely trained recruits and kicking them out the door to "the front".


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jan 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> He was being sarcastic.



Thanks for rating me out...... >


----------



## GAP (3 Jan 2012)

But....but....it was done with such a straight face...... ;D


----------



## JacJac (3 Jan 2012)

So what are the other courses after basic training?


----------



## jeffb (3 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Thanks for rating me out...... >



Hey I just saw someone going into their pre-employment interview and at their local CFRC and saying with a straight face that are expecting to be deployed 15 weeks after getting sworn-in.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jan 2012)

JacJac said:
			
		

> So what are the other courses after basic training?



You have to go learn the trade you joined to do.


----------



## jeffb (3 Jan 2012)

JacJac said:
			
		

> So what are the other courses after basic training?



It depends on your element/trade. Use the search function above and all your questions will be answered. Suffice to say, if you are enrolled, if you are successful on BMQ/BMOQ and the various other courses, you probably aren't going anywhere soon.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jan 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> Hey I just saw someone going into their per-employment interview and at their local CFRC and saying with a straight face that are expecting to be deployed 15 weeks after getting sworn-in.



I would have way too much fun working at a CFRC............ >


----------



## JacJac (3 Jan 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> It depends on your element/trade. Use the search function above and all your questions will be answered. Suffice to say, if you are enrolled, if you are successful on BMQ/BMOQ and the various other courses, you probably aren't going anywhere soon.


Then where would I go?


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jan 2012)

JacJac said:
			
		

> Then where would I go?



To do some more research.


----------



## JacJac (3 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> To do some more research.


I'm trying, either nothing's showing up or I have inadequate searching skills.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jan 2012)

JacJac said:
			
		

> I'm trying, either nothing's showing up or I have inadequate searching skills.



Start by deciding what trades you are interested in........then maybe we can help you. Everything after basic depends on the trade.

Clear ?


----------



## JacJac (3 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Start by deciding what trades you are interested in........then maybe we can help you. Everything after basic depends on the trade.
> 
> Clear ?


Infantry soldier. I'm sure it's a pretty popular trade.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jan 2012)

JacJac said:
			
		

> Infantry soldier. I'm sure it's a pretty popular trade.



It is also full.

Training after basic is either at Valcartier, Wainwright or Meaford, depending on which regiment you are recruited for.

This is for the Regular force of course. Reserve force is a bit different.


----------



## JacJac (3 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> It is also full.
> 
> Training after basic is either at Valcartier, Wainwright or Meaford, depending on which regiment you are recruited for.


I never knew trades could be full. Will it ever have an opening? And how do I know which trades are full?


----------



## navymich (3 Jan 2012)

JacJac said:
			
		

> I never knew trades could be full. Will it ever have an opening? And how do I know which trades are full?



Clear a few hours out of your day, put on clean, presentable clothes, and visit your local Recruiting Centre.  They will be able to answer lots of questions for you including what is open.


----------



## JacJac (3 Jan 2012)

airmich said:
			
		

> Clear a few hours out of your day, put on clean, presentable clothes, and visit your local Recruiting Centre.  They will be able to answer lots of questions for you including what is open.


Alright, sounds good.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Jan 2012)

That was Easy


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jan 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> That was Easy


----------



## Pusser (4 Jan 2012)

JacJac said:
			
		

> I never knew trades could be full. Will it ever have an opening?



No.  Current CF training includes courses on never getting sick, injured, old or dying.  The work environment is also such that no one will ever want to leave voluntarily or retire.  Therefore, the CF of the future will never be required to replace anyone as no one will ever leave.

Sometimes, I just can't help myself... ;D


----------



## SentryMAn (4 Jan 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> No.  Current CF training includes courses on never getting sick, injured, old or dying.  The work environment is also such that no one will ever want to leave voluntarily or retire.  Therefore, the CF of the future will never be required to replace anyone as no one will ever leave.
> 
> Sometimes, I just can't help myself... ;D



Ah...
The CF has found the fountain of Youth and has reversed the aging process for all serving members.  No one that enters the forces shall age past the age they enter, and those past the age of 22 shall be reversed back to this age for all time.


----------



## GAP (4 Jan 2012)

does that mean they will always act like recruits?  ???


----------



## aesop081 (4 Jan 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> does that mean they will always act like recruits?  ???



Could be worse, they could always act like applicants.


----------



## GAP (4 Jan 2012)

Shush....go wash your mouth out.......blasphemer!!


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Could be worse, they could always act like applicants.


Or, worse yet, pre-applicants, right?


----------



## medicineman (4 Jan 2012)

Reading this thread is like watching this happen - 

:trainwreck:

Of course, you can't help but watch...

MM


----------



## canada94 (4 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Could be worse, they could always act like applicants.



Hey! I'm a good boy applicant


----------



## aesop081 (4 Jan 2012)

canada94 said:
			
		

> Hey! I'm a good boy applicant


----------



## jeffb (4 Jan 2012)

In case anyone is counting, that is 2 skeptical dogs in this thread. I think that may be  a new record!


----------



## Swingline1984 (4 Jan 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> In case anyone is counting, that is 2 skeptical dogs in this thread. I think that may be  a new record!


----------



## George2 (5 Jan 2012)

Isn't it a lab (lower right corner) in that Skeptical picture?


----------

